# noisy alde boiler?



## elf (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi just bought a 2008 Burstner Argos and at the weekend went for a shake down test to a local site .In testing the van we put the Alde heating on and in my opinion this seems to be very noisy but only on heating not on hot water. before I go back to my dealer looking stupid is this normal or am i doing something wrong or is it faulty.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

could it be a noisy pump ?

as the pump would be in use on heating but not on water 

where is the pump ?

is it in the expansion tank or at back of alde boiler


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

poss low water level in system have you checked the expansion/top up vessel


----------



## elf (Aug 18, 2008)

It does sound like a noisy pump the noise is coming from within the bolier I am just a little weary to brake out the tools unless a simple tap with a hammer wont fix it.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*heating*

Hello

I have a Burstner 821 with the same heating system. The only noise mine makes is when you turn it on and the pilot light ignites the gas. The sound is like a loud whooshing noise.

neilanddebs


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine is diesel powered and is quite noisy till the system heats up and begins circulating hot water. Once at working temperature it is much quieter, mind you that takes around three quarters of an hour. 

Another poster says they have an Aldi gas system. Is yours gas or diesel powered, Alan.


----------



## elf (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Alan
Mine is a gas Alde heater but I will fire it up again and leave it running for 3/4 hour and see if the noise subsides.

Many Thanks


----------



## elf (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi I will check the water level as well.....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Alde*

Is it Diesel or Gas?

™


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

In my opinion it may be a problem with the 12V circulation pump in the expansion tank. This can arise through low levels of glycol mix whilst running the heating cartridge.

My advise would be to give Alde UK a call tomorrow and ask to speak with Graham Marsden - Tel: 01933 677765

I had reason to speak with him recently when I experienced a similar problem and I can only say that the service offered was first class.

He advised us to remove the circulation pump and send it back to them for inspection. In our case the pump could not be fixed so we had to buy a new one.....the cost was about £75 inc. next day delivery!

Hope this helps?


----------



## elf (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Yes it is a gas alde heater!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Noise*



elf said:


> Hi Yes it is a gas alde heater!


I would say the noise would be the pump then.

If not used for a day or more, our pump is noisy on start-up but goes to a faint hum in under 3 mins. We did have some problems in the winter that may have caused the pump to go noisy.

TM


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

the 12v pump is quite noisy on our Alde. Hence I use the 240v pump where possible, as its much quieter after its initial gurgle, but of course you need EHU for that.


----------

